# Internet USB tethering problem



## Psychedelic (Jul 25, 2013)

So... i was using my freebsd with my HTC that have usb tethering but it have two option for tethering windows and mac osx with the os x option works fine but now my htc is broken so i have zte blade 3 now but it has no mac osx option and when i put the wifi on and tethering bsd does not recognize it as ue0 or something only storage
can anyone help me with this i have searched everywhere and cannot find solution
im with freebsd 9.1 *[ Totally unacceptable -- Mod. ]*

I was using my FreeBSD with my HTC, which has USB tethering, but I have two options for tethering: Windows and Mac OSX. With Mac OSX it works fine, but now my HTC is broken. I have a ZTE Blade 3 now, but it has no Mac OSX option. When I turn the WiFi on and tethering, FreeBSD does not recognize it as ue0 or something, only storage. Can anyone help me with this? I have searched everywhere and can't find a solution.

I'm using FreeBSD 9.1.


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 31, 2013)

Greetings,

I only have experience with the HTC (EVO), for use as both storage, and tethering on FreeBSD. While I have no experience with your new model, I wonder if it has anything to do with your "tethering" app. For example, my cell provider insisted that in order to have/use tethering, I needed to _purchase_ it (as an additional service), even tho I had the app on my device. A bit of searching revealed that there was an Open Source tethering app on the Google code repository. Switching to the Open Source version, worked a champ; After starting it, then plugging it into my FreeBSD box. I had no issue(s) gaining access to the interweb from FreeBSD through my cell phone. 

HTH

--chris


----------



## Psychedelic (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for the reply! Can you tell me the name of the app that you have used?


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 8, 2013)

Well, it's been over a year. But the one I have installed appears to have come from a package/archive named wifi_tether-v2, or wifi_tether_v3. A search of the name "wifi tether" on the Google Code website should yield the results you need. It's open source, and I should probably also note that; given that it _doesn't_ come from an _official_ package repository/store, you may need to adjust the installation policies on your phone.

Best wishes.

--chris


----------



## Psychedelic (Aug 8, 2013)

Is this the app? I have tried this with no success...


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 10, 2013)

Yes. That appears to be it, alright. You did take note, that your phone must be rooted. Right? Thought I should mention it, just in case. 

Did you read all the documentation, like the FAQ? You should read as much of the documents, as appears to apply. 

Best wishes.

--chris

P.S. You might also want to have a look in the XDA developer forums. Use the links on the left, to find the correct forum for your model.


----------

